# Beuchat 200m



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just got this one today. Very nice quartz piece with a beadblasted case. I'd not seen one at 200m before only the 1000m watch. Its not too big at 42mm across inc crown and only 10mm thick. Put it on my Di-modell rallye and suits it fine. Wave effect on the dial bit like the Omega.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's really nice noticed it in today's Friday thread









BTW Good choice of strap


----------

